# Lizards > General Lizards >  Frank - The Blue Tongue Skink

## dakski

I got Frank in February and he was a little over a year old. 

He's doing great, although he may be brumating a little as he has been borrowed in and not eating much for a week. 

He's healthy otherwise and hasn't lost any weight. 

He's about 620G.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),C.Marie (06-12-2018),_Kcl_ (04-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-28-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Love those blue tongues... Hmmm, maybe one day but for now on my wish list!!

----------


## dakski

I had a Bearded Dragon, George, for 11 years. He was awesome, but so is Frank. 

Much easier to feed Frank and he has a ton of personality too!

----------


## dakski

Wanted to post some new pictures of Frank. He still looks like Frank!

He's full grown and about 2 years old. He brumated a little this past winter and refused food around shed time. However, he only lost about 5G the whole time. 

He has been about 620G for a while now and I feed 2X a week. One meal is ferret food, veggies, a little fruit, and sometimes a little freeze dried mealworms and dubai roaches. He eats as much as he wants. Then, about 3 days later, usually over the weekend, I feed wet dog food (just a little bit), ferret food, and veggies. I also give him calcium w D3 and a multi vitamin. The dog food covers that up so he eats it happily  :Smile: . 

I had tried feeding more, but he would pick at it, or leave it. He seems to happily eat when I feed every 3 days or so. 

Thank you in advance for looking. Frank is full of personality and a great member of the family.

Not a ton of info out there on BTS. If anyone has questions, I have done a lot of research. I am by no means an expert, but will be happy to try and help.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),C.Marie (06-12-2018),_gunkle_ (04-02-2019),_Prognathodon_ (01-25-2018)

----------


## dakski

A few new pictures of Frank! The first one is Frank with Katie's hand next to him. She's the Frank/BTS whisperer. She can hold him for a 1/2 hour and he just chills with her. I try holding him for more than 5 minutes, tops, and he's all over the place. 

Of course Behira (our BCI) is all over the place when Katie holds her, and totally chill with me. So I am the Boa whisperer I guess!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),C.Marie (06-12-2018),cron14 (02-14-2018),Maru (02-19-2019)

----------


## cron14

Awesome thread and beautiful little guy! Is he a normal northern? I cant wait to have room to get one of these

----------


## dakski

> Awesome thread and beautiful little guy! Is he a “normal” northern? I can’t wait to have room to get one of these


Yeah, just a normal Northern Blue Tongue! However, he is full of personality and beautiful, even as a normal. 

I got him about a year ago and at about 1 year old or so. He's done great with me. Katie loves him most of all the reptiles. He's awesome with her, as I noted, but only okay with me, despite the fact I clean up for him, feed him, etc. It's always, "Katie, Katie, Katie!" It's good though. I think he's awesome too and he got Katie more comfortable with the smaller lizards we have (Geckos) and the snakes! If not for Frank, she might not have given everyone else a chance when we were discussing and then moved in together. 

He's been about 620G for about 8 months now. He was 475G or so at a year, I believe, and can check my records. At 1 yr he was a little bigger than some of the other BTS that were available, and I had a big tank now an even bigger tank!

I got him BHB. I have had good luck with them and Brian. They had a bunch of CB year olds that they decided not to keep for breeding and sell instead. He was very well started and adapted really well. 

If/when you get one, make sure to ask questions and do research. Not much out there on these guys. 

Humidity: room temp is fine except in shed. I soak him 1X or 2X if he has trouble. However, usually about 35-40% in his tank. They don't particularly like more than that. 30-40% is a good range. 

Temps: 95F or so hot spot works really well for Frank. 80-82F ambient and 80F cool side. I have a RHP and UTH for the hot side and that keeps that half of the 6X2' Boaphile no less than 84F, averaging higher during the day.

Why? Basking lights! He likes to bask and needs UVB. In my setup for him, I have a 60W basking bulb right next to the RHP and adjacent to a fluorescent UVB bulb. 

When not basking, eating, or laying waste (almost daily - lol), he likes to be in a hide or under his paper substrate. They like to borough but hard to keep humidity down and keep the tank clean with anything other than paper. He goes regularly and is kind of messy. So, I crumble up the printless newspaper into balls for the cool side/non basking side. He loves to borough into them and under them. He also likes his hides and getting in the hide under the paper is his favorite. 

When not digesting and getting ready to poop, he spends most of his time on the cool side of the tank. Hidden. LOL. 

Finally, they need a varied diet. REPASHY sells a gel diet for them, which I use sometimes. He loves protein - snails in particular. However, he needs: 50% veggies, 10% fruit, and 40% proteins. You know what has that exact breakdown and he loves? Ferret Food! Pellets!

I wet them in water for a few minutes and mix with fruits and mostly veggies. He also likes freeze dried fruit, veggie, and omnivore mix, you can get at pet stores or amazon, etc. from Zilla, I believe. I moisten up in varying quantities and mix with the pellets in water for a few minutes, then give to Frank. He usually eats everything up!

Fresh fruit and veggies are great too. However, since the pellets are balanced as is, I do not give as much fresh fruit and veggies as if I was trying to create a balanced diet without the Repashy BTS diet or the Ferret Pellets. 

Once a week (which for Frank is every 3rd feeding or so as I feed every 2-3 days a smaller portion) I mix in a little wet dog food with the above mix and sometimes add his snails and/or boiled chicken, etc. When I do this, I mix in his once a week vitamins. Calcium powder and reptile vitamin mix powder. 

Feeding less often, he is more active, eats everything instead of picking what he likes the most, and maintains weight no problem. 

Finally, they like space! He uses every inch of his 6X2X1.5'. He loves to walk around, find different temps, different hides, explore, etc. Never had a reptile as active as he is. They do not need height in their tanks, but you need room for UVB, so something to consider. All my 6X2' tanks in my apartment 5 tank complex are 1 foot high, except Frank, he is 18 inches, because he needs the UVB and basking. 

Okay, a lot there, but I have learned a lot both before, and after getting Frank. I had a beardie for 11 years before Frank, and wanted something different. Katie also loves that he's a scavenger and doesn't eat anything alive or a rodent, LOL.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),cron14 (02-15-2018)

----------


## Fire Bird

What a good boy! He is super cute. I have been worried about the size of my northern but he really does look just about the same size as yours. 

Oh the humidity subject, is the place you live very humid? I am able to use aspen with out it becoming too humid. I sometimes have the opposite problem tbh -_-' 

My guy is also very reluctant to eat his veggies. Are there any veggies in particular you have success with? What is the brand of ferret food you give him? I was doing the Merrick dog food diet with supplemental veggies for a while but its kind of a hassle now that I no longer have a  dog. They only seem to have big cans in stores around here which means I have to portion it out and freeze half of it.

----------

_dakski_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## dakski

> What a good boy! He is super cute. I have been worried about the size of my northern but he really does look just about the same size as yours. 
> 
> Oh the humidity subject, is the place you live very humid? I am able to use aspen with out it becoming too humid. I sometimes have the opposite problem tbh -_-' 
> 
> My guy is also very reluctant to eat his veggies. Are there any veggies in particular you have success with? What is the brand of ferret food you give him? I was doing the Merrick dog food diet with supplemental veggies for a while but its kind of a hassle now that I no longer have a  dog. They only seem to have big cans in stores around here which means I have to portion it out and freeze half of it.


Where I live is not humid in the winter (I have to put extra water dishes in for my BP and BCI), but can be very humid in the summer. I live in Connecticut and the reptiles are in a finished basement. I use a dehumidifier in the summer, and heat in the winter, but never seem to get the optimal balance. 

BTS do not like a lot of humidity, so in the summer, between opening the side vents I have on Frank's Boaphile tank and having his lights on, it works out. In the winter, it's closer to 30% in there, but he doesn't mind that either. 

They are very hardy though and small, and/or temporary, gyrations are probably fine. 

Do you weigh your BTS? How old is he? If he's an adult and maintaining weight, I would be happy. If he's young and growing, all good. They do have a hefty midsection relative to their tiny legs! However, if healthy and eating right, don't sweat it too much. 

Regarding food,  I put links below (from Amazon - but you can get all different place - just easy to link to one place). The ferret food I use, is not grain free, but the dog food I use is. They put a lot of filler in wet dog food unless it says "limited ingredients" and/or "grain free." I have 5 dogs, so they finish off what Frank doesn't eat! Zupreem makes grain free pellets as well, but I am not sure the benefit, expect they want more money. The ratios of protein, fat, etc. are the same. 

How often do you feed? I feed less often and he tends to eat everything. I also mix the pellets and the veggies/fruit all together, so he doesn't have a choice, if really hungry. If not, he tends to be picky. I find feeding less often for an adult means they eat it all instead of picking out exactly what they want! I do the same with the wet dog food. 

They are pretty smart and like what they like. When I first got him, I fed more wet food and protein as he was growing fast. However, he stopped eating the pellets and veggies almost completely. PITA! So, by feeding less often and only using the really juicy proteins (wet dog food, snails, chicken, etc) once a week to mix in vitamins, he eats his other meals (pellets, veggies, etc) much more often. He doesn't hold out. 

I have heard and read from breeders, and other keepers, that a ferret pellet diet and/or the Repashy BTS food, is pretty complete. I still give veggies, fruit, freeze dried worms, roaches, etc. and snails. I want a well balanced diet as much as possible for Frank. I also don't want it to be too boring. 

https://www.amazon.com/ZUPREEM-23005...70_&dpSrc=srch

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.store.repashy.com/bluey-...ne.html?tt=111

NOTE: The Repashy Bluey Buffet smells awful when you make it. FYI.

----------

luckydoll (11-13-2018)

----------


## cron14

That is a lot of great info! I've been doing some off and on research for the past year. Nothing really serious because I know that will only make me want to get one sooner. Space is the biggest factor for me, so I would not purchase one knowing I couldn't provide a proper enclosure. 
The reason I asked if he is a normal is because his colors look awesome. For what ever reason, I envisioned the colors looking a lot more washed out and brown but these pictures have changed my mind! BHB is probably my number one contender as far a breeders go for these guys if/when the time comes. I watch Brian's videos fairly frequently and, while I understand some of the criticism he receives, I think he does a lot of good for this hobby, especially when it comes to "casuals" like me.

----------

_dakski_ (02-15-2018)

----------


## SunshineWalker

This little booger tried to eat me when I initially tried cutting his nails and you were restraining. 

He just casually turned, and when NOM.  Dave didn't even notice as I was fighting for my life!!!

Lol.  (Just kidding, it was a very gentle nibble.).

Anyways it does not make me like trimming his nails any more.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-18-2022),_dakski_ (01-18-2022)

----------


## dakski

Frank just finished shedding and got his congratulatory/build back your strength meal. He was quite pleased. He's looking great. So bright and reddish/maroon/copper especially after a shed.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-05-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow! Amazing.. Just what’s in that build back your strength meal? Lol

----------


## dakski

> Wow! Amazing.. Just whats in that build back your strength meal? Lol


Thank you!

Frank eats Soylent Green, so PEOPLE! PEOPLE!

All kidding aside, this meal included a reptilink with rabbit, insects, fruits, and veggies, and Flukers Garden Blend veggie and fruit pellets (https://flukerfarms.com/crafted-cuisine/). Both are really moist and he loves them. 

He gets those about 1X a week and 1X a week he gets ferret pellets (moistened in water) and freeze dried (re-hydrated of course) veggies and a little fruit. He also gets canned bugs of all types at least 1X every 2-3 weeks.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-06-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...Frank eats Soylent Green, so PEOPLE! PEOPLE! ...


I KNEW it!   :Surprised:   :ROFL:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-06-2022)

----------


## dakski

My sister Ally with Frank.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2022),_Homebody_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I don't know who looks more relaxed- Ally or Frank?   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

Frank has been eating a mixed diet including Flukers adult Bearded Dragon and Omnivorous Lizard food and the Flukers Garden Blend pellets (part of their crafted cuisine food line). He likes them. His favorite is still the reptilinks sausage but I can't justify the price for what little he eats and shipping etc. 

His diet now consists of the above (links below), dried ferret food that I moisten/soak before feeding, canned and freeze dried insects, and occasional f/t pinkie, and vegetable and fruit mixes (usually freeze dried as well). He also loves the Zoomed Canned Blue Tongue skink food. That only lasts a week in the fridge, so I give that to him every couple of weeks since much is wasted. He eats 2X a week now. In the winter, he eats 1X a week, but occasionally will skip a meal or eat sparingly. He tends to lay low and lightly brumate in the winter. 

I supplement 1X a week with reptile vitamins and 1X a week with calcium. Not too much as he eats a balanced diet. 

https://flukerfarms.com/crafted-cuisine/

https://zoomed.com/zoo-menu-blue-ton...ink-tegu-food/

https://www.zillarules.com/all-produ...e-with-calcium
https://www.zillarules.com/all-produ...chies-omnivore
https://www.zillarules.com/all-produ...munchies-fruit


Here he is enjoying his flukers meal.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-24-2022),_Homebody_ (08-25-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh cool!  It's been a while since we've had an update on Frank.  

That's too bad that the Zoomed BTS diet doesn't come in smaller cans- couldn't you freeze scoops of it right when you open the can, so it would keep a lot longer?  I've done that with Gerber's chicken baby food when I had a small snake that needed tube-feeds- otherwise most of the jar would be a waste- so I scooped out the needed amounts onto waxed paper until they froze, then put the frozen lumps into a container in the freezer, & just thawed one lump at a time as I needed to feed.  

I can remember looking up the prices of Reptilinks & thinking they're rather pricey also- especially with the shipping.  I hope Frank appreciates how good he has it.   :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (08-25-2022),_Homebody_ (08-25-2022)

----------


## dakski

> Oh cool!  It's been a while since we've had an update on Frank.  
> 
> That's too bad that the Zoomed BTS diet doesn't come in smaller cans- couldn't you freeze scoops of it right when you open the can, so it would keep a lot longer?  I've done that with Gerber's chicken baby food when I had a small snake that needed tube-feeds- otherwise most of the jar would be a waste- so I scooped out the needed amounts onto waxed paper until they froze, then put the frozen lumps into a container in the freezer, & just thawed one lump at a time as I needed to feed.  
> 
> I can remember looking up the prices of Reptilinks & thinking they're rather pricey also- especially with the shipping.  I hope Frank appreciates how good he has it.


Good idea on freezing the zoomed food. 

Frank's pretty cool, but not growing, and therefore no need to update too much. I will work on it though  :Wink: . He's a crowd favorite.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-25-2022)

----------


## dakski

Frank went to town on his food today. He got a couple mealworm pieces (freeze dried and then soaked) stuck to his nose and he looks like he has a horn. Pretty funny.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-28-2022),_Homebody_ (08-28-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

The only thing worse than getting dinner stuck on your nose is when people take photos & go public with them.  Poor Frank... :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (08-28-2022),_Homebody_ (08-28-2022)

----------


## dakski

Frank has been running to his food lately. He's also been eating everything I offer. I think he's getting bulked up for brumation. I usually feed 2X a week, but now I am feeding 2-3X for a bit (every 2-3 days instead of every 3-4). 

He's looking great and he gets a varied diet, so I think this will only be good for him.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2022),_Homebody_ (09-14-2022)

----------


## binjai

Hi, can I ask why you use paper towels instead of a particulate substrate, also why you feel the need to trim the claws?

----------


## dakski

> Hi, can I ask why you use paper towels instead of a particulate substrate, also why you feel the need to trim the claws?


I use paper substrate, Uline printless newspaper, because it makes cleanup and keeping things clean a breeze. I use it in all my tanks - 9 of them (7 snakes and 2 lizards). 

Frank is a Northern Blue Tongue, so he does not have high humidity requirements and paper substrate and a small water bowl suit this well.

Common in captivity to have to trim BTS nails, but especially without substrate BTS can really dig in. Even, then, your will probably have to trim occasionally. Unlike monitors, where you shouldn't trim the nails, BTS nails will curl under and create issues if not kept trimmed. BTS are ground lizards and do no need the nails for climbing, like monitors. When I cut his nails I cut just below/above the cuticle, depending on how you look it. Either way, it's as close to the hand/claw as I can get without drawing blood.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-19-2022),_Homebody_ (09-19-2022)

----------


## binjai

> I use paper substrate, Uline printless newspaper, because it makes cleanup and keeping things clean a breeze. I use it in all my tanks - 9 of them (7 snakes and 2 lizards). 
> 
> Frank is a Northern Blue Tongue, so he does not have high humidity requirements and paper substrate and a small water bowl suit this well.
> 
> Common in captivity to have to trim BTS nails, but especially without substrate BTS can really dig in. Even, then, your will probably have to trim occasionally. Unlike monitors, where you shouldn't trim the nails, BTS nails will curl under and create issues if not kept trimmed. BTS are ground lizards and do no need the nails for climbing, like monitors. When I cut his nails I cut just below/above the cuticle, depending on how you look it. Either way, it's as close to the hand/claw as I can get without drawing blood.


I have many years experience with the species both in the wild and captivity, there would be no need to trim the claws if the animal has a "proper" substrate, the paper is more about you than the lizard. 
If you offered it a particulate substrate (such as a topspoil/playsand mix topped with non toxic leaves) if will be able to dig/burrow which is perfectly natural behaviour, enriching mentally and physically.
You  need to offer a decent humidity range, the retreats they choose are normally markedly higher than the "outside" air.

----------

